# Food/Drinks on the trail



## steve48706 (Apr 16, 2008)

I am looking for some advice on a trail ride where you could park, ride a short bit to a bar/restaurant, and ride a bit more to another pit stop, and loop back around to where you started. Does such a place exist?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Look at trail maps and plan a route. Be advised DUI laws apply to snowmobiles too. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

steve48706 said:


> I am looking for some advice on a trail ride where you could park, ride a short bit to a bar/restaurant, and ride a bit more to another pit stop, and loop back around to where you started. Does such a place exist?


Isn't this what 95% of Michigan snowmobilers do? Get on trail and drive fast to a bar. Drink a few beers and get back on trail and drive fast to next bar and so on?? And see how many miles you can drive in one day??? Now you know why I don't ride this state much anymore. Its just not safe on the trail.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

SalmonBum said:


> Isn't this what 95% of Michigan snowmobilers do? Get on trail and drive fast to a bar. Drink a few beers and get back on trail and drive fast to next bar and so on?? And see how many miles you can drive in one day??? Now you know why I don't ride this state much anymore. Its just not safe on the trail.


I agree and this mentality gives snowmobiling a bad wrap. Along with people that can't stay on trails. We loose trail leases every year and every year our great clubs fight to keep our trails open. 

So remember this when on the trail. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

SalmonBum said:


> Isn't this what 95% of Michigan snowmobilers do? Get on trail and drive fast to a bar. Drink a few beers and get back on trail and drive fast to next bar and so on?? And see how many miles you can drive in one day??? Now you know why I don't ride this state much anymore. Its just not safe on the trail.


The amount of drinking at bars has gone down considerably in the last 10 years. I dont see as many guys drinking when we stop at a bar to get something to eat. My biggest complaint is the young guys out riding who think they are invisible. They come riding around a 90 degree corner going like a bad out of hell on my side of the trail. I ride with my wife and kids and it really gets me pissed off when I get shoved off the trail. I lost count at the number of close encounters I have had over my 30 years of riding, but they have become more frequent in the last 10 years. I like to ride fast too, but I make sure I stay on my side of the trail. When the trails get busy, I will hit the forest roads and ride the backcountry using my GPS. 

My oldest boy now rides and he knows what can happen when you ride too fast. He was with me several years ago when I had to haul EMTs on my sled to a crash scene where a women took a corner too fast and hit a tree. She was air lifted to a hospital and later passed away. Very sad day for everyone involved.


----------



## steve48706 (Apr 16, 2008)

First of all, I totally agree that drinking and riding do not mix. It's just that my wife and I bought our first snowmobile this year, a two-up. We have been to the Houghton Lake area and rode the trails for hours, spending the entire time deep in the woods. Very scenic, and as a outdoorsman, it was good for the soul. However, my wife would have enjoyed it more if we had an actual destination of which we could stop, have a bowl of soup, warm up, use the restroom, play a quick round of keno... I was just looking for ideas or places that were easily accessible to riders. And again, I was hoping to find a place close to West Branch or Rose City...Anywhere within an hour of the Tri Cities. Thanks for any tips that you can provide!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

steve48706 said:


> First of all, I totally agree that drinking and riding do not mix. It's just that my wife and I bought our first snowmobile this year, a two-up. We have been to the Houghton Lake area and rode the trails for hours, spending the entire time deep in the woods. Very scenic, and as a outdoorsman, it was good for the soul. However, my wife would have enjoyed it more if we had an actual destination of which we could stop, have a bowl of soup, warm up, use the restroom, play a quick round of keno... I was just looking for ideas or places that were easily accessible to riders. And again, I was hoping to find a place close to West Branch or Rose City...Anywhere within an hour of the Tri Cities. Thanks for any tips that you can provide!


There is a trail head right on M33 just a few miles north of Rose City. You can take that into Luzurne and eat at Ma Deeters then get back on and ride some more. It is a nice area, I would check it out if I were you.


----------



## steve48706 (Apr 16, 2008)

Boardman, thanks.....that is what we were looking for. I have heard of Ma Deeters, but wasn't sure as to where to park or start from. Thanks again!


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

On Harleys , one year after being pushed by friends on Electraglides, 75 mph into a 30 mph headwind ,up I-96 to the Sandy Corley Poker Run in Fremont ,from Metro Detroit with my wife and I on a shovlehead with no windshield, I led the trip home and came up with what is called The 30-30 Rule, every 30 miles or 30 minutes it's pit stop time, trip back took 13 hours for what I believe is a 4 hour ride, everyone had a great time and was stone sober , if you weight only 150# you can drink 1 oz of pure grain per hour and stay legal, a beer weights in at a little over 1/2 oz, you can stop after every 1/2 hour of riding ,for a beer, or a standard 1 shot drink, and never catch a buzz, thats what poker runs are all about ( 1 drink & LEAVE) its the people that sit and have 2 or 3 or 5 or more that cause the trouble for themselves and others.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

scooter_trasher said:


> On Harleys , one year after being pushed by friends on Electraglides, 75 mph into a 30 mph headwind ,up I-96 to the Sandy Corley Poker Run in Fremont ,from Metro Detroit with my wife and I on a shovlehead with no windshield, I led the trip home and came up with what is called The 30-30 Rule, every 30 miles or 30 minutes it's pit stop time, trip back took 13 hours for what I believe is a 4 hour ride, everyone had a great time and was stone sober , if you weight only 150# you can drink 1 oz of pure grain per hour and stay legal, a beer weights in at a little over 1/2 oz, you can stop after every 1/2 hour of riding ,for a beer, or a standard 1 shot drink, and never catch a buzz, thats what poker runs are all about ( 1 drink & LEAVE) its the people that sit and have 2 or 3 or 5 or more that cause the trouble for themselves and others.


Your idea is false. Because each person metabolizes things differently. Also every person has a different metabolism. 

So for you this maybe true but for others it maybe completely wrong. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

bigcountrysg said:


> Your idea is false. Because each person metabolizes things differently. Also every person has a different metabolism.
> 
> So for you this maybe true but for others it maybe completely wrong.
> 
> ...


Big, I think you are 100% correct, I will not touch a drink when I ride, ever!! There is s time and place for everything, and drinking and sledding are just a really bad idea. Hell I get scared riding straight, with all the speeding idiots who take up the entire trail. I can't stand selfish people.


----------



## MAD-MAX (Apr 17, 2008)

If you start in Farwell get on the rail-trail you can go through Lake, Evart, Reed City, Balwin, anyone of those city's have a place to stop and get something to eat or drink. From Reed City you can ride up to Cadillac or down to Big Rapids. It's going to be a great winter to ride.


----------

